# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية السبت 21 ديسمبر 2019م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ الﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦية ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍلسبت 24 ﺭﺑﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ 1441 ﻟﻠﻬﺠﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 21 ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ 2019ﻡ

 #ﺻـﺤـﻴـﻔـﺔ_ﺍﻟــﺰﻭﺍﻳـــﺔ:
  ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻭﻱ ﻭﻱ ﻭﻱ ﺷﻨﺪﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﻻ‌ ﻻ‌ ﻻ‌ ﺍﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﻩ ﻭﻳﻦ ﻳﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍ
 ﻳﺴﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺤﺐ ﺗﻀﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﺠﺪﺍﺭﺓ .. ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻋﺠﺒﻮﻙ
  ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﻻ‌ﺳﺘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺋﻴﺔ . ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ
 ﺍﺭﺟﻮﺍﻥ ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻱ ﻫﺪﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻣﺴﺘﺠﻌﻠﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺷﺊ.
  ﺻﺪﻕ ﺍﻭ ﻻ‌ ﺗﺼﺪﻕ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﺎﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ.
 ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺟﺎﺑﻲ : ﻓﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ. ! .. ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ 
 #ﺻـﺤـﻴـﻔـﺔ_ﺍﻟــﺻــﺪﻯ:
  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﺴﻜﺔ ﺍﻹ‌ﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻭﻳﺘﺮﺑﻊ
  ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺮﺵ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ 
 ﺃﺑﻮ ﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻟﻖ ﻭﻳﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺒﺎﻛﻪ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ
 ﺃﺑﻮ ﻋﻨﺠﻪ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺑﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ 
 ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ : ﺧﺒﺮﺓ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﺭﺟﺤﺖ ﻛﻔﺔ ﺍﻷ‌ﺣﻤﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺶ ﻳﻘﺘﺤﻢ ﺃﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻃﻴﻦ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعاني الأمرّين قبل تخطي أهلي شندي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
عانى المريخ الأمرّين في مباراته أمام أهلي شندي قبل أنّ يتدّخل رمضان وينقذ الموقف.
عاد  المريخ الخرطوم إلى صدارة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه الصعب مساء ”الجمعة” على أهلي شندي في المرحلة السادسة عشر من المنافسة بهدفٍ دون  مقابل.

وانتظر المريخ حتى الدقيقة الـ”77â€³ لتسجيل هدفه الوحيد عن  طريق اللاعب رمضان عجب مستفيدًا من تمريرة زميله سيف تيري الذي لعب دورًا  كبيرًا.
وحاز”الأحمر” بالفوز الذي حققه على النقطة الـ”32â€³
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعيد صدارة الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




 المريخ
استعاد  المريخ، صدارة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، بعد الفوز على الأهلي  شندي (1-0) امس الجمعة، على إستاد حليم شداد، ضمن الجولة الـ17 من  البطولة.

سجل هدف المريخ، رمضان عجب في الدقيقة (76).

وأزال  المريخ بهذا الفوز، آثار الهزيمة بالجولة الماضية أمام الأمل عطبرة،  واستعاد منه الصدارة بعدما رصيده إلى 32 نقطة، متقدما عليه بنقطتين، بينما  تجمد الأهلي شندي عند 20 نقطة.




شهد الشوط الأول،  أداء سريعا من الفريقين، لكن دون خطورة كبيرة على المرميين، لكن الأهلي  شندي كان أخطر من فرصتين عن طريق عيد مقدم، الذي تخلص في إحداهما من حارس  المريخ علي عبد الله، وسدد الكرة لكن أمير كمال أنقذ الموقف وشتتها قبل  ولوجها المرمى في الدقيقة (20).

وفي الشوط الثاني  تحسن آداء المريخ كثيرًا، وبرز فيه المهاجم الغاني مايكل بشكل جيد، ونجح  الفريق الأحمر في إحرازه هدفه الوحيد عبر رمضان عجب.

وفشلت بعدها كل  محاولات الأهلي شندي، للوصول لمرمى المريخ الذي تألق الثنائي صلاح نمر  وأمير كمال، في تأمينه بشكل تام حتى نهاية المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
المريخ يغتال الأهلي شندي بهدف رمضان عجب  ويتصدر

المريخ 1 الأهلي شندي 0

دوري السودان الممتاز


  



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يسارية رمضانية تسقط الشنداوية وتستعيد الصدارة المريخية

#بدون_عنوان

حقق المريخ الزعيم  مساء اليوم فوزا صعبا بهدف وحيد على أهلي شندي ضمن  الدوري الممتاز وجاء الهدف في الدقيقة 76 بيسارية رمضانية من العكسية  التيرية اسقطت الشنداوية واستعادت الصدارة المريخية برصيد 32 نقطة..
عموما كان اداء المريخ دون الوسط بسبب الغيابات في صفوف الفريق للدرجة التي  استعان بها مدربه أبوعنجة بلاعب الشباب عبد الكريم الغربال بسبب عدم وجود  بدلاء في خط المقدمة بعد الأداء المتواضع للاعب شلش..
ونتيجة لذلك تسيد أهلي شندي الشوط الاول والجزء الاول من الشوط الثاني  واضاع مهاجمو الأهلي فرصا كثيرة مضمونة وبخاصة من لاعبه ياسر مزمل وبصراحة  لم يكن وسط المريخ ودفاعه في يومهم.. وبعد ثلث الساعة من الشوط الثاني دانت  السيطرة للفرقة الحمراء حتى أتي الفرج من رمضان بعد تقدمه للهجوم وعودة  التكت للوسط قبل ربع ساعة من نهاية المباراة..
لعب للمريخ ابوعشرين في المرمي ورباعي خط دفاع مكون من حمزة داؤؤد وامير  كمال وصلاح نمر ومحمد محمود ولعب في الوسط رمضان عجب وضياء محجوب ومحمد  هاشم التكت فيما قاد الهجوم مايكل ميكروفي سيف تيري والصادق شلش (عبد  الكريم) ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور  من مباراة المريخ والأهلي شندي امس















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز حتى الان

صدارة بجداااااااااااااااااااااااارة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجتاز مطب النمور بهدف عجب
 المركز الإعلامي
 حقق المريخ فوزا مهما بهدف دون مقابل على نادي الأهلي شندي في اللقاء الذي  جمع الناديين مساء اليوم على أرضية ملعب إستاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات بطولة  الدوري الممتاز، أنتهى الشوط الأول تعادليا بين الفريقين وكان الجهاز الفني  للمريخ قد أجرى تبديل خلاله قضى بخروج الصادق شلش ودخول عبدالكريم  عبدالرحمن وفي الدقيقة 77 من عمر المباراة  تمكن المريخ من إحراز هدف الفوز  عن طريق نجمه رمضان عجب الذي استفاد من تمريرة سيف تيري .
  وبالفوز استعاد الأحمر صدارة الدوري بعد وصوله للنقطة "32" بينما بقى النمور في المركز السادس برصيد "20" نقطة.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة المريخ والاهلي شندي امس




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي أسد ينفي حديثه عن تعاقدات النادي
 .
 .
 نفى الأستاذ علي اسد  عضو مجلس المريخ الحديث الذي أثير في بعض الوسائط والذي يتحدث عن قوله ان  اللاعبان بكري المدينة ومحمد عبدالرحمن سيقودان المريخ في النصف الثاني من  الدوري الممتاز موضحا ان ملف الاحلال والابدال متروك للجهات ذات الصلة  وأضاف اسد انه لم يصرح لاي جهة عن الثنائي بكري المدينة ومحمد عبدالرحمن  لامن قريب ولا من بعيد .كما ما أثير في بعض الوسائط الإلكترونية داعيا  الجميع لتحري المصداقية قبل نشر اي اخبار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بواسطة رابطة قطر :
 برنامج تأهيلي لنجم المريخ للتش
 .
 .
 قامت درة روابط الخليج رابطة مريخاب قطر بتجهيز برنامج تاهيلي متكامل  لتحسين الوزن والعضلات في اكاديميه متخصصه لجوهرة المريخ احمد حامد التش








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهومة:نعم حاصرنا الشغيل لكنا لم نلعب للتعادل.
 .
 .
 كشف  الكابتن ابراهيم حسين عن ابرز ملامح استراتيجيته التى واجه بها الهلال فى  الجولة الخامسة عشر التى انتهت بالتعادل السلبى وقال انه عمد لمحاصرة وسط  الهلال بالضغط على الشغيل لعدم تمكينه من تنظبم العاب فريقه وفصل خطوط  الفريق مبيننا ان ذلك كلفه عدم الاستفادة من نجم الخرطوم وهدافه دومنيك  ابوى والذى اعاده لوسط الملعب الى جانب قلق للقيام بمهام الضغط حبث قل  الاداء الهجومى لدومنيك لكنه نجح فى مهامه بمحاصرة الشغيل ليختل اداء  الازرق ورفض ابراهومة ان يكون قد لجا للدفاع للخروج بالتعادل موكدا ان  طريقته ظهور فربقه داخل الملعب توكد انهم سعوا لحصد النقاط لكن ربما تكون  رهبة مواجهة لاعبيه الشباب للهلال قد اثرت نوعا ما فى المردود الهجومى
  واثنى مدرب الخرطوم على مظهر فريقه معتبرا انهم فى الخرطوم ممتنون لفريق  الشباب الذى يقوده ابو الجاز ويعملون لدعم المنتخب الوطنى بعناصر شابة تقدم  خدمات مميزة لصقور الجديان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ : محمد عبد الرحمن وافق علي التجديد للمريخ
 .
 .

  أكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ علي لسانه مساعد رئيسه الاستاذ علي أسد ان  لاعب الفريق محمد عبد الرحمن (الغربال) أعلن لهم رفضه الاحتراف الخارجي في  الفترة القادمة وانه يفضل ان يجدد عقده مع نادي المريخ لفترة ثانية. وكان  اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن قد عاد من الدوحة بعد رحلة علاج طويلة وانخرط في  تدريبات الفريق









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البروف شداد يكشف عن توجه جديد للمنتخب القومي للناشئين
 .
 .
  كشف كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد الكرة، عن توجه جديد يتعلق بالجانب الفني  لمنتخبات الناشئين والشباب والأولمبي في المرحلة المقبلة ؛ وقال: "ندرس  السير الذاتية لعدد كبير من المدربين الأجانب، وفي هذه المرة وعلاوة على  التعاقد مع مدير فني أجنبي للمنتخب الأول، فإننا سوف نتعاقد ولأول مرة في  تاريخ السودان، مع مدرب أجنبي لمنتخبات الناشئين والشباب والأولمبي" ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل عطبرة يكشف ما يثار بشأن لاعبه أحمد موسى
 .
 .
 نادي الأمّل عطبرة يؤكّد عدم تلقيه أيّ عرض رسمي من نادي الهلال الخرطوم.

  قال رئيس الأمل عطبرة جمال حسن سعيد إنّ مجلسه لم يتلقَ أيّ عرضٍ من نادي  الهلال بشأن لاعب الفريق أحمد موسى، كاشفًا عن أنّ ما يثار ما هو إلاّ  شائعة غير صحيحة.
 وأوضح جمال حسن سعيد  أنّهم في الأمل عطبرة يركّزون على مبارياتهم في الدوري الممتاز، وأنّهم ماضون في تحقيق أهدافهم.
 وأشار جمال إلى أنّ ناديه سيعمل على دراسة أيّ عرضٍ تجاه أيّ لاعبٍ بالفريق وفق الوضع الذي يتواجد فيه حاليًا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على اسد: ملف التسجيلات لدى لجنة مختصة وهذه حكاية الغربال
 .
 .
  نفي على اسد مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ الاخبار التي تتحدث عن اعادة اللاعب  بكري المدينة للكشوفات وتوصل لاتفاق بخصوص الغربال وقال ان التسجيلات  مسؤولة عنها لجنة مختصة وما تردد حديث سابق لاوانه ولم ترفع اللجنة بعد  بخصوص الغربال وزملاءه اللاعبين لكننا امنا على اعادة قيد كافة اللاعبين  مطلقي السراح
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبان سودانيان مطلوبان في الدوري الروماني
 إبراهيم كولينا وجون مانو مطلوبان في الدوري الروماني.
 .
 .
 طلب نادي بترلل الروماني لاعب أهلي مروي إبراهيم كولينا، ولاعب كوبر جون مانو للتعاقد معهما في المرحلة المقبلة.

 وبحسب المصادر فإنّ النادي الروماني خاطب ناديي الأهلي مروي وكوبر الخرطوم لمنحه الضوء الأخضر لإكمال الاتفاق.
 ويجيد إبراهيم كولينا”20â€³ عامًا اللعب في وسط الملعب،وظهر بمستوى جيّد مع أهلي مروي، فيما يلعب جون مانو”19â€³ عامًا في الهجوم.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطر تستضيف السوبر الإفريقي حتى عام 2022
 .
 .
 اتفاق على استضافة النسخ الثلاث القادمة من السوبر الإفريقي بدولة قطر اعتباراً من 2020.

  وقع الاتحادان الأفريقي والقطري لكرة القدم اليوم”الجمعة”ا تفاقية  لاستضافة الدوحة مباراة كأس السوبر الافريقي للمواسم الثلاثة القادمة، حتى  2022.
 واستضافت قطر مطلع العام الحالي كأس السوبر الإفريقي للمرة  الأولى حينما نجح الرجاء المغربي بطل كأس الاتحاد الإفريقي بالفوز على  الترجي التونسي بطل دوري الأبطال بهدفين مقابل هدف.
 وسيكون الفريق  التونسي ضيفًا جديدًا على العاصمة القطرية، بعد احتفاظه بلقب دوري الأبطال  حيث سيواجه الزمالك المصري حامل لقب كأس الاتحاد في نسخته الأخيرة، في  الرابع عشر من فبراير 2020.
 وقال الأمين العام للاتحاد القطري منصور  الأنصاري بحسب وكالة” beIN”عقب توقيع الاتفاقية التي حضرها أحمد أحمد رئيس  الاتحاد القاري، والشيخ حمد بن خليفة بن أحمد آل ثاني رئيس الاتحاد المحلي  “بعد أن أقيمت النسخة الماضية من كأس السوبر الافريقي في الدوحة، اتفقنا  مع الاتحاد الافريقي على استضافة النسخ الثلاث القادمة اعتباراً من 2020”.
  ورداً على سؤال حول امكانية رفض الزمالك لعب المباراة في الدوحة قال  الأنصاري “لا علاقة للاتحاد القطري واللجنة المنظمة المحلية بالفرق  المشاركة، واعتذار أيّ فريق عن عدم الحضور إلى الدوحة وعدم اللعب أمر  يتعلّق بالاتحاد الإفريقي وليس بالاتحاد القطري”.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في سابقة تاريخية.. يوفنتوس يخوض كأس السوبر “بقمصان عربية

  للمرة الأولى في التاريخ، سيرتدي فريق أوروبي قمصانه، واسماء اللاعبين  مكتوبة بالعربي، وهو ما سيشهده عالم كرة القدم عندما يواجه يوفنتوس  الإيطالي مواطنه لاتسيو بكأس السوبر الإيطالي الأحد.
 وأعلن نادي  يوفنتوس أن لاعبي الفريق سيرتدون قمصانا “خاصة”، عليها أسماء اللاعبين  بالخط العربي، في سابقة “تاريخية” بعالم كرة القدم.
 وسيواجه يوفنتوس خصمه لاتسيو بمباراة كأس السوبر الإيطالي، مساء الأحد، في العاصمة السعودية الرياض.
 ويهدف يوفنتوس لاغتنام فرصة لعبه على أرض عربية، للاحتفال بالتراث العربي،  والخط العربي، وذلك بكتابة أسماء نجومه، وعلى رأسهم البرتغالي كريستيانو  رونالدو، بالخط العربي.
 كما سيحمل رقم كل لاعب بالفريق، تصميما مختلفا، حيث سيضم الرقم بداخله كتابة عربية لكلمة “يوفنتوس”، بخط عربي خاص.
 وقال المدير المالي ليوفنتوس، جورجيو ريتشي، إن “بهذه الخطوة أردنا أن  نكرم الفن التقليدي، وبها يثبت يوفنتوس مرة أخرى، انه قريب لجماهيره من كل  أنحاء العالم”.
 وعملت شركة أديداس، المصنعة لقميص يوفنتوس، مع الخطاط والفنان السعودي، شاكر كاشغري، الذي صمم هذه “النسخة الخاصة” من القميص.
 وسيتمكن عشاق يوفنتوس من اقتناء القميص “المميز” من المحلات التجارية بالسعودية، وفقا لمصادر عدة
 "القناص"












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون أبو شيبة
 مبروك الفوز ولكن


  ** ظهر فريق المريخ بصورة ضعيفة ومخجلة في الشوط الأول من مباراته مع أهلي  شندي أمس كاد الأهلي أن يحسم الماتش من الشوط الأول بإهدار عدة فرص لسوء  حال نمر وأمير اللذان ظهرا بلياقة ضعيفة.. وبالمقابل لم يسدد هجوم المريخ  أي كرة بين خشبات الأهلي طوال زمن الشوط الأول.. عدا رأسية لتيري في  البداية مرت للآوت!!
 ** السبب في مظهر المريخ المخجل تدني اللياقة  وثقل حركة اللاعبين مما مكن وسط الأهلي الرشيق بقبادة وليد من السيطرة..  والسبب أيضاً وجود اللاعب الهزيل شلش الذي جعل المريخ  يظهر ناقصاً.. ومن  الأسباب أيضاً غياب صانع الألعاب التش ضحية الجزار ياسر فولة.. فالتش ترك  فراغاً كبيراً ومخيفاً في الوسط وتواصل سوء حال المريخ في الحصة الثانية  وكاد  مزمل أن يجهز على المريخ بعد تخطي أبوعشرين ليسدد في المرمى الخالي  وبقدرة قادر ارتدت الكرة من القائم وسط الدهشة!!
 ** بعدها انصلح حال  المريخ بجنوح تيري للجناح الأيسر ومايكل للجناح الايمن وتقدم رمضان لعمق  الهجوم حتى حسم رمضان الماتش بلعبة جميلة رغم قفله بالمدافعين.
  نجح الدولي أبوشنب في إدارة المباراة بهدوء.. ولكنه أكل المريخ في لمسة يد داخل منطقة الاهلي في الزمن الضائع.
 مبروك الفوز ولكن المريخ يحتاج لمراجعة كبيرة وإعادة ترتيب الصفوف. 
 & حماية التش & 
  ** تصفية نجم المريخ الموهوب أحمد حامد التش في مباراة المريخ أمام الأمل  بعطبرة كانت واحدة من أسباب خسارة المريخ الغريب هناك من حذر من تصفية التش  قبل المباراة بيوم وجاء ذلك عبر احدى قروبات الواتساب لا أذكر اسمه.
  ** تصفية اللاعبين الموهوبين والمؤثرين في المباريات الكبيرة هي إحدى  الوسائل القذرة والجبانة لكسب المباريات التي يلجأ لها بعض المدربين عديمي  الأخلاق أو يمكن أن تتم عبر لاعبين بلطجية في فريق من دون توصية من  مدربهم..
 ** التصفية يمكن أن تفشل إذا لطف الله باللاعب الموهوب  وإذا كان الحكم فطناً ومنح اللاعب الموهوب الحماية بالمعاقبة الفورية  للبلطجية.. ولكن عادة تنجح عملية التصفية إذا كان الحكم متربصاً بفريق  اللاعب الموهوب وتجاهل البلطجة داخل الملعب.
 ** الحكم ياسر الله  جابو أحد أحقد الحكام على المريخ وسبق أن عطل المريخ كثيراً، وقد لاحظنا في  العديد من المباريات التي أدارها للمريخ في الأعوام الأخيرة حتى داخل  القلعة الحمراء إنه لا يمنح المريخ حقه في ركلات الجزاء مهما كانت درجة  وضوحها، كما أنه لا يمنح الحماية للاعبي المريخ لما يتعرضون له من عنف زائد  بل يستفز لاعبي المريخ باحتساب مخالفات لا وجود لها عليهم وما أن يحتج  لاعب المريخ يخرج له البطاقة الصفراء في لمحة البرق!! ولهذا نجد الله جابو  هو أكثر الحكام إخراجاً للبطاقات الملونة للاعبي المريخ!!
 ** سبق أن  كتبنا عشرات المقالات حول هذا الحكم مطالبين مجالس المريخ باتخاذ مواقف  حاسمة تجاهه بمخاطبة الاتحاد والإعلان عن رفض إدارة هذا الحكم لمباريات  المريخ..
 ** للأسف الشديد مجالس المريخ السابقة لم تكن تدافع عن  فريقها أمام ترصدات الحكام ومن خلفهم لجنة التحكيم، فمجالس جمال الوالي لم  تكن تفعل شيئاً لحماية فريقها من تربصات لجنة تحكيم الهلالابي صلاح صالح..  سوي اصدار بيانات هزيلة بتوقيع الأمين العام وقتها محمد جعفر قريش.
  ** حملاتنا العنيفة تحاه الحكم ياسر الله جابو قادت لابعاده عن مباريات  المريخ حتى اضطر كاتب الهلال الرشيد علي عمر لشن الهجوم على لجنة التحكيم  بسبب ابعادها للحكم  الله جابو عن مباريات المريخ مدعياً إنه أفضل حكم!!
  ** ولكن ظل ياسر يظهر في مباريات الهلال خاصة خارج العاصمة وكان آخرها  مباراة الهلال الأخيرة مع الشرطة بالقضارف والتي منح فيها الهلال ركلة جزاء  وهمية بتمثيل واضح من المهاجم الضي الذي كان يستحق بطاقة صفراء.
 **  وفي ختام الدوري الأسبق تم انتقاؤه خصيصاً لإدارة مباراة الهلال المصيرية  أمام مريخ الفاشر بالفاشر والتي كان التعادل فيها يكفي الهلال للتتويج  وبالفعل انتهت بالتعادل.. وقيل إن الحكام كانوا قد سافروا في طائرة واحدة  مع الكاردينال!
 ** بعد أن ساعد الله جابو الهلال لكسب نقاط مباراة  الشرطة بالقضارف.. دفعوا به لإدارة مباراة المريخ والأمل التي تعتبر الأصعب  والأخطر للفريق في الدوري.. فحدثت تصفية التش من قبل الجزار ياسر فولة بعد  مرور ثلث ساعة وكان قبلها قد تعرض التش لعدة مخاشنات من الخلف من قبل هذا  الجزار وتحت رعاية ياسر الله جابو.
 ** إذا كنت مسئولاً في المريخ  لوجهت شكوى ومذكرة شديدة اللهجة للاتحاد وللجنة التحكيم ضد الحكم ياسر الله  جابو الذي سمح بتصفية لاعب المريخ وصانع ألعابه أحمد التش، دون أي عقاب  للبلطجية، مع المطالبة بعدم الزج بهذا الحكم في مباريات المريخ مستقبلاً..
  ** مجلس المريخ الحالي لن يهاجم الاتحاد ولن يدافع عن فريقه ولن يعمل على  حماية لاعبيه الموهوبين والسبب معروف طبعاً.. وما حدث مع التش في عطبرة  برعاية الحكم ياسر الله جابو وسكوت مجلس المريخ سيغري ويشجع بقية بلطجية  الممتاز على تصفية لاعبي المريخ المؤثرين وعلى رأسهم التش.
 ** لم  يعد هناك من يدافع عن لاعبي المريخ إلا جماهيرهم.. فأي مباراة أخرى يظهر  فيها التش على جماهير المريخ أن تقف ديدبان لحماية لاعبيها فأي اعتداء من  الخلف على التش أو أي مهاجم في المريخ يسكت عليه الحكم يجب أن تثور أمامه  جماهير المريخ وتزلزل الأرض بالهتافات الداوية ضد اللاعب المعتدي والحكم..
  ** ونقول لهؤلاء الحكام هل شاهدتم مباراة الهلال السعودي وفلامنجو  البرازيلي الأخيرة في كأس العالم للأندية عندما إعتدى محترف الهلال اندرية  كاريو على لاعب فلامنجو بالركل على الساق من الخلف بنفس طريقة إعتداء فولة  على التش.. فتلقى لاعب الهلال كاريو بطاقة حمراء فورية بينما كان في عين  حكم العيلفون الله جابو رمد.. منكم لله يا حكام السودان المتربصين بالمريخ  ولاعبيه.. منكم لله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 انتصار باهت


  في بعض الفترات كنا نستسهل بعض المباريات ضد أندية فقدت تميزها و ألقها  القديم لتجد مُحدثك يقول (الموسم ده الأهلي كعب ما زي زمان.. أو حي العرب  ما زي الكان بعذبنا).. و مؤلم للغاية أن تحس بأنك الآن في موضع الفريق  (الكعب) و الفاقد تماماً لبوصلة الاجادة في ظل تواجده في أغرب و أسهل نسخة  للدوري الممتاز منذ انطلاقته.
 تُري بماذا نقارن مريخ هذا الموسم  بنسخ سابقة لعبت كامل مباريات الموسم بدون أن تتعرض لخسارة وحيدة و مع ذلك  فشلت في تحقيق لقب المسابقة لأنها كانت تلعب ضد خصم يمكن أن يحسم الدوري من  تفريط في تعادل واحد؟!!
 ماذا نقول عن كتيبة فقدت (ظ،ظ،) نقطة في الدورة الأولي مقارنة بنسخ سابقة فقدت (ظ¤ أو 7) نقاط في كامل المنافسة؟!!
  و نعود لمباراة الأمس لنحمد الله كثيراً علي نقاطها الكاملة في ظل العرض  الجنائزي الغريب الذي قدمه لاعبوا المريخ مع سبق الإصرار و الترصد.
  العرض الباهت بدأ فصوله من طريقة اللعب التي اختارها أبوعنجة و الذي أدي  المباراة بطريقة (ظ¤:ظ£:ظ£) بوجود ثلاثي وسط (التكت ـ ضياء الدين ـ عجب) مع  ثلاثي مقدمة (تيري ـ شلش ـ مايكل).
 علي الرسم المقابل دخل مازدا  اللقاء بتكتيك (ظ£:ظ¥:ظ¢) و حقق له ذلك امتلاك منطقة الوسط تماماً في ظل تراخي  العجب و التكت عن أداء الواجبات الدفاعية ليتمكن النمر الشنداوي من اطباق  كلتا يديه علي عنق المريخ و خنق الدفاع بسيلٍ من الهجمات الخطيرة و التي  ضاعت بصورة أقرب للخيال خصوصاً الكرة التي مرّ بها ياسر مزمل من الدفاع و  الحارس و وضعها خارج الخشبات الثلاث.
 أبو عنجة وضع فريقه في شكل  جزيرتين معزولتين.. فالدفاع في وادي و الهجوم في وادٍ آخر بدون وجود لخط  الوسط التائه وسط كثافة و سرعة انقضاض نجوم الأهلي.
 و ليكتمل التخبط  الفني بإخراج شلش في الدقيقة (ظ¤ظ£) حيث لم يطق مدربه عليه صبراً (لدقيقتين)  ليكمل الشوط الأول فعسي و لعل أن يبدل هو شخصياً النهج العقيم الذي دخل به  المباراة.
 أبو عنجة أخرج شلش و دفع بمهاجم من لاعبي الشباب و كأنما  مشاكل المريخ قد انحصرت في سوء خط المقدمة.. مع أن كل من تابع اللقاء عرّف  بأن أُس الداء في المريخ كان في خط وسطه الضائع بسبب تواضع اداء أفراده و  بسبب عدم قدرتهم مجاراة لاعبي الأهلي الأكثر عدداً في هذه المنطقة.
 و  للأسف فلم نرّ من المريخ ملمحاً أو انتعاشه حتي حدود الدقيقة (ظ§ظ¢) بعد أن  بدأ العجب في مساندة الهجوم بصورة حقيقية ليتمكن أخيراً من وضع الكرة في  الشباك بعد أن بلغت الروح الحلقوم و ظننّا في نتيجة المباراة الظنون.
  هدف العجب منح المريخ النقاط.. و لكنه هدفٌ قد لا تتلطّف الأقدار به في كل  مباراة.. فالأداء و النسق المريخي المتواضع يدقان ناقوس الخطر في وجه أبو  عنجة و فتيته قبل اللقاءات القادمة.
 نبضات متفرقة
 الحسنة الوحيدة في مباراة الامس هي انها وضعت الفريق في صدارة روليت الدوري في انتظار نتيجة مباراة الامل اليوم امام الوادي نيالا. 
 تيري تحرك وحيداً و عاني من البؤس الفني الذي يعتري الصادق شلش الذي استنفد كل الفرص التي مُنحت له بحصادٍ كالهشيم.
  شلش لا يستحق التواجد ضمن التوليفة الأساسية و خانته من الأفضل أن يتم  ملئها بنجمٍ من فريق الشباب حتي يقوي عوده بدلاً من المستوي الضعيف الذي  نتابعه من شلش.
 ليست كل مرة تسلم الجرة يا أبو عنجة.. و الطريقة  التي أدرت بها لقاء الأمس تجعلنا ننادي بضرورة الاسراع بالبحث عن مدرب  بقامة المريخ العظيم.
 أيعقل أن يتم الصراخ في لاعبين في كشف نادٍ بحجم المريخ (مهجوم يا فلان) و (أظهر يا علان) و (ألعب لفلان يا فرتكان)!!
 هل هذا هو المريخ أم أحد أندية الروابط؟
 ادارة المريخ تصر علي وضع ابو عنجة بدون مساعد و في ظل ظروف اكثر من حرجة. 
 لولا رواشة لاعبي الأهلي لنال المريخ هزيمة ثقيلة.. و منذ الشوط الأول.
 الأقدار تلطفت بفرقة أبو عنجة بالأمس و أمام الأهلي عطبرة (هدف نمر في الدقيقة 92) و أمام الرابطة كوستي بهدف نمر أيضاً.
 أغلب لاعبوا المريخ منهكين للغاية خاصةً التكت.. و هذا شيئ محير جداً لفريق ما زال في مباريات الدورة الأولي!!
 تأخير عودة المنتخب حجب اللاعب عماد الصيني عن خدمة فريقه.
  المنتخب (طار) من البطولة بعد أن حلّ في المركز قبل الأخير و ما زال  قابعاً هناك حتي بعد أن انتهت البطولة و سافرت كل الفرق المشاركة!!
 شركة الطيران أجلت سفريتها للخرطوم بسبب عدم اكتمال ركاب الرحلة.. و المنتخب في انتظار وصول الركاب!!
 هذه هي مكافأة الاتحاد للأندية التي طاوعته بمنحه لاعبيها في بطولة لا تعترف بها الفيفا.
 أليس في مقدور اتحاد (الدولارات و السيارات) حجز طائرة خاصة لاحضار لاعبي المنتخب؟!!
  الاتحاد العام سيعقد اجتماع مجلس ادارته يوم الاثنين.. فهل سيعرّض شداد  توصية اللجنة القانونية (حول جمعية المريخ الاخيرة) علي المجلس أم سيكتفي  برميها في سلة مهملاته؟!!
 هل سينتظر جمهور المريخ أن يبادر شداد  بنفسه بعرض (الطعون و التوصية) علي مجلس الادارة أم سيضغط علي الاتحاد  للنظر في أمر المهزلة المسماة بجمعية تعديل النظام الأساسي و عرضها علي  اجتماع مجلس الادارة؟
 الحقوق لا تؤخذ.. و لكنها تُنتزع انتزاعاً.
 نبضة أخيرة
 ظهور تعبان.. يا كيغان.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * روما يقهر فيورنتينا في الدوري الإيطالي
 * إيبار يقسو على غرناطة في الليجا
 * هوفنهايم يخطف فوزا مثيرا من دورتموند
 * التعادل يحكم مواجهة أنطاليا سبور وأنقرة جوجو بالدوري التركي
 * مبخوت يقود الجزيرة لسحق الوصل في الدوري الاماراتي
 * شباب الأهلي يهزم خورفكان ويطارد الشارقة على صدارة الدوري الاماراتي
 * الزمالك يواصل الترنح بالتعادل مع سموحة بالدوري المصري
 * العربي يحافظ على نغمة الانتصارات بإسقاط اليرموك بالدوري الكويتي
 * الكاف يدرس إلغاء كأس أمم أفريقيا للمحليين
 * الفيفا يدرس إقامة بطولات دوري عابرة للحدود
 * الاتحاد الإسباني يغرم برشلونة ويهدده بإغلاق كامب نو
 * الفرنسي توديبو لاعب برشلونة يرفض الانتقال إلى ميلان على سبيل الإعارة
 * رسميا.. مايكل أرتيتا مدربًا لآرسنال
 * مانشيني: المدافعون الأجانب غيروا أسلوب إيطاليا التاريخي
 * إنفانتينو: بطولات الأندية والمنتخبات تثير انتقادات
 * فلامنجو: اتفقنا مع إنتر لضم جابي جول
 * ديشامب: زيدان سيدرب فرنسا في وقت ما
 * برشلونة: حُرمنا من ركلة جزاء في الكلاسيكو
 * إنزاجي: سعيد بوجودي في السعودية.. ونطمح لتأكيد أفضليتنا
 * رايولا: مانشستر يونايتد حرم بوجبا من الانتقال لريال مدريد
 * جيسوس: أحاول العمل مع فلامنجو بطريقة أوروبية
 * لاوتارو: أتمنى مساعدة ميسي على الظفر بالمونديال
 * مورينيو: لا يوجد مكان داخلي لتشيلسي حاليًا
 * إيران تتعهد بمنح النساء حق حضور المباريات
 * اللاعب السابق دييجو فورلان مدربًا لبينيارول الأوروجوياني
 * جماهير الزمالك تهاجم اللاعبين.. ومرتضى يتهم السحر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * هلال الأبيض (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) الرابطة كوستي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————

 ◄ كأس العالم للأندية 🌍 - قطر :

 * مونتيري - المكسيك (-- : --) الهلال - السعودية الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * ليفربول - إنجلترا (-- : --) فلامينغو - البرازيل الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 1

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :

 * إيفرتون (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :

 * ريال مايوركا (-- : --) إشبيلية الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * برشلونة (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * فياريال (-- : --) خيتافي الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * بلد الوليد (-- : --) فالنسيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

 أودينيزي (-- : --) كالياري الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * انتر ميلان (-- : --) جنوى الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * تورينو (-- : --) سبال الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

 * بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) فولفسبورج الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 6
 * لايبزيج  (-- : --) اوجسبورج الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 11

 * هيرتا برلين (-- : --) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 6

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :

 * باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) أميان الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * موناكو (-- : --) ليل الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN

 * مراسيليا (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN

——————————————
◄ الدوري السعودي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
* الرائد (-- : --) الاتفاق الساعة : 14:20.. القناة :السعودية الرياضية 
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
* الجونة (-- : --) طلائع الجيش الساعة : 14:30.. القناة :النيل للرياضة 
* وادي دجلة (-- : --) انبي الساعة : 17:00.. القناة :النيل للرياضة 
* المصري (-- : --) بيراميدز الساعة : 19:30.. القناة :النيل للرياضة 

——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * الاهلي شندي (0 : 1) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ 
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :

 * إيبار (3 : 0) غرناطة

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * فيورنتينا (1 : 4) روما
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * هوفنهايم (2 : 1) بوروسيا دورتموند
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * اسوان (0 : 1) الانتاج الحربي 
 * حرس الحدود (0 : 1) المقولون العرب
 * الاتحاد السكندري (2 : 1) نادي مصر
 * مصر المقاصة (1 : 1) طنطا

 * الزمالك (0 : 0) سموحة 
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
* الفتح (2 : 1) الحزم 

——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضمن الجوله الرابعه عشر من الدوري السوداني الممتاز #هلال_الابيض يستضيف الشرطه القضارف في قلعة شيكان 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائي مونديال الانديه
 ليفربول & فلامينغو
 الساعه 6:30 مكه 
 علي قنوات بين سبورت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلة المريخ تفوز على النادي اليوناني 
 المركز الإعلامي || أمدرمان
 المسالمة 1908  حقق فريق كرة السلة بنادي المريخ فوزا مهما بلغ 98 سلة ل 58 على النادي  اليوناني في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين بصالة طلعت فريد وبالفوز أرتقى  الفريق للمركز الثالث في روليت الدوري الممتاز لكرة السلة وأكد مدير الكرة  بالفريق أمير سفاري ان الإستعدادات ستتواصل حتى موعد بداية الدوره الثانيه  من الدوري الممتاز لكرة السلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طموح ليفربول يصطدم بمواهب فلامنجو


DPA ©




لاعبو ليفربول 
يسدل  الستار اليوم السبت، على فعاليات واحدة من أكثر النسخ إثارة في تاريخ بطولة  كأس العالم للأندية، عندما يلتقي ليفربول الإنجليزي مع فلامنجو البرازيلي،  على ستاد خليفة الدولي بالدوحة.

وتعود المواجهة بين بطلي أوروبا  وأمريكا الجنوبية في نهائي مونديال الأندية، بعدما حرم العين الإماراتي  فريق ريفر بليت الأرجنتيني بطل أمريكا الجنوبية في العام الماضي، من بلوغ  النهائي.

واستهل ليفربول مسيرته في البطولة، بفوز مثير ودرامي على  مونتيري المكسيكي في مباراة كشفت بعض السلبيات، لكنها أكدت أيضا أن ليفربول  هو الفريق الأكثر اكتمالا في الصفوف والأكثر ترشيحا للفوز باللقب في  النسخة الحالية.

وفرض ليفربول سيطرته شبه المطلقة على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الأول أمام مونتيري، لكنه خرج بنتيجة التعادل الإيجابي 1-1.



وفي  الشوط الثاني، قدم مونتيري أداء خططيا رائعا بقيادة مديره الفني أنطونيو  محمد الذي سعى للوصول بالمباراة إلى الوقت الإضافي، لكن يورجن كلوب فطن إلى  هذا ودفع بفيرمينو الذي سجل هدف الفوز.

لكن المباراة النهائية غدا  تختلف بالتأكيد عن سابقتها، وهو ما قد يدفع كلوب بإشراك قوته الضاربة منذ  البداية والاعتماد على خط الهجوم الناري المؤلف من صلاح وماني وفيرمينو منذ  البداية.

وقد يفقد ليفربول، جهود بعض  نجومه الأساسيين، حيث تحوم الشكوك حول مشاركة المدافع فيرجيل فان دايك أفضل  مدافع في العالم وجورجينهو فينالدوم.

في المقابل، استهل فلامنجو  مسيرته في البطولة بفوز ثمين على الهلال السعودي بطل آسيا 3-1، حيث قلب  الفريق تأخره بهدف نظيف في الشوط الأول إلى فوز بثلاثية في الشوط الثاني.



ولم  يظهر فلامنجو خلال الشوط الأول بالمستوى الذي يؤهله للتأهل إلى النهائي،  لكن مديره الفني البرتغالي جورجي جيسوس أطلق العنان للاعبيه الموهوبين مثل  رافينيا وبرونو هنريكي وجورجيان دي أراسكايتا ليستغلوا مهاراتهم الفردية  لصالح الفريق في الشوط الثاني.

ولهذا ينتظر أن يشهد ستاد خليفة الدولي، مواجهة من العيار الثقيل بين فريقين يمتلك كل منهما أسلحته وأدواته القادرة على حسم اللقاء.

ورغم  الترشيحات القوية التي تصب في صالح ليفربول، أكد فلامنجو خلال مباراة  الهلال، أنه يمتلك الأنياب الهجومية والقدرات الفنية والمهارية التي يمكنه  من خلالها التحدي مع الريدز.

ويقف التاريخ في صف ليفربول بصفته بطل  أوروبا، حيث أحكم بطل أوروبا قبضته على لقب مونديال الأندية خلال الأعوام  الستة الماضية، ويتطلع ليفربول إلى الحفاظ على هذا السجل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غيابات مونتيري تمهد طريق الهلال نحو برونزية المونديال


كووورة - مصطفى شرف





يحمل  الهلال السعودي، طموحات الجماهير العربية عندما يلتقي نظيره مونتيري  المكسيكي، مساء اليوم السبت على ملعب خليفة الدولي، في مباراة تحديد صاحب  المركز الثالث بكأس العالم للأندية المقامة حاليًا بقطر.

ويطمح  الزعيم لتعويض جماهيره الخسارة الماضية أمام فلامنجو البرازيلي (3-1) في  مباراة الدور نصف النهائي، وحصد الانتصار أمام منافسه المكسيكي العنيد،  لكتابة التاريخ بالظفر بالمركز الثالث في مشاركته الأولى بمونديال الأندية.

حلم هلالي



ويعود  الإنجاز الأكبر للأندية السعودية في مونديال الأندية، إلى فريق اتحاد جدة  في نسخة 2005، بحصوله على المركز الرابع عقب خسارته أمام ديبورتيفو سابريسا  الكوستاريكي (2-3) في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع.

ويفتقد  الهلال، لنجمه البيروفي وصانع العابه المميز أندريه كاريلو للإيقاف بعد  طرده أمام فلامنجو، في الوقت الذي سيشهد اللقاء عودة لاعب الارتكاز القوي  محمد كنو بعد غيابه عن اللقاء الماضي.

في المقابل، يتطلع مونتيري  المكسيكي لمواصلة مغامرته بعدما تخطى صاحب الأرض السد القطري بنتيجة (3-2)،  وأحرج ليفربول بطل أوروبا قبل أن يتلقى هدفًا قاتلا بالثواني الأخيرة أطاح  به من الدور نصف النهائي بالخسارة (2-1).

غيابات مؤثرة

ويتسلح  مونتيري بخبرته الكبيرة في مونديال الأندية، إذ تعد تلك المشاركة الرابعة  له في تاريخ البطولة، بالإضافة لقدرات لاعبيه الكبيرة وبالأخص في الوسط  والهجوم.



ويأمل مونتيري بطل الكونكاكاف، في تكرار  الإنجاز الأفضل له في كأس العالم للأندية بنسخة 2012 حينما حصد المركز  الثالث (الميدالية البرونزية) على حساب الأهلي المصري بعد الفوز عليه  (2-0).

ويغيب عن الفريق المكسيكي، 9 لاعبين أمام الهلال، بعدما  غادروا إلى المكسيك قبل ساعات قليلة، بقرار من الجهاز الفني بقيادة  الأرجنتيني الجنسية اللبناني الأصل أنطونيو محمد، تحضيرًا لنهائي الدوري  المكسيكي والمقرر له 27 ديسمبر / كانون أول الجاري.



وقال  أنطونيو محمد عن مباراة الهلال: "سنواجه فريقًا سعوديًا مميزًا وصعبًا قدم  مباراة جيدة ضد فلامنجو، وعلينا التفكير في هذا اللقاء من دون ضغوط، لكننا  سنضطر لمنح الراحة لبعض اللاعبين تحضيرا لنهائي الدوري المكسيكي".

ثغرة دفاعية

ويعاني  مونتيري من أزمات دفاعية واضحة، انكشفت في لقاء ليفربول، وتحديدًا خلال  هدفي نابي كيتا وفيرمينو، وسيحاول الروماني رازفان لوشيسكو مدرب الهلال  استغلال ذلك.

في المقابل، يملك الهلال اللاعبين القادرين على اختراق  دفاعات مونتيري بالصناعة أو التسجيل على غرار الفرنسي بافيتيمبي جوميز،  كارلوس إدواردو، سيباستيان جيوفينكو، سالم الدوسري وعبدالله عطيف.

ومن  المتوقع أن يدخل لوشيسكو مباراة الغد بتشكيل مكون من:- عبدالله المعيوف،  محمد البريك، جانج هيون سو، علي البليهي، ياسر الشهراني، محمد كنو، جوستافو  كويلار، سالم الدوسري، كارلوس إدواردو، سيباستيان جيوفينكو، جوميز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة التسجيلات المريخية تجتمع الأسبوع الحالي

 تعقد لجنة  التسجيلات التي كونها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مؤخرًا بقيادة آدم سوداكال  وعدد من أعضاء المجلس، تعقد اجتماعاً مهمًا مطلع الأسبوع الحالي من أجل  التفاكر والتشاور حول ملف التسجيلات التكميلية والجلوس مع العناصر التي  انتهى عقدها بنهاية الشهر الحالي، وسيتم الاستعانة بالمدير الفني كابتن  جمال أبوعنجة المدير الفني للفريق في الاجتماعات الخاصة بالتسجيلات لمعرفة  رأيه في عمليتي الإحلال والإبدال، وكانت اللجنة التي كونت مؤخرًا بدأت  تحركاتها بصورة متواصلة في الأيام السابقة من أجل إنجاز الملف والتوصل  لاتفاق مع بعض العناصر التي تم تحديدها من أجل ارتداء شعار النادي، إلى  جانب حسم ملف التجديد لمطلقي السراح والذين أمن المجلس على إعادة قيدهم  بصورة جماعية بعد الاجتماعات التي انعقدت مؤخرًا بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي  الذي يستقبل اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة ولجنة التسجيلات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الشرطة القضارف في مهمة محدّدة أمام هلال الأبيض
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الشرطة القضارف يحل ضيفًا على هلال الأبيض في مهمة لوقف نزيف النقاط بالدوري الممتاز.
سيكون  ملعب”شيكان” في السادسة والنصف من مساء غدٍ”السبت” مسرحًا لمباراةٍ مهمة  في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بين هلال الأبيض وضيفه الشرطة القضارف.
ويبحث هلال الأبيض عن نقاطٍ جديدة، تعينه على التقدّم خطوةٍ إلى الأمام والمزاحمة على المراكز الأمامية.
ويحتّل الفريق الشهير بـ”التبلدي” المرتبة الثامنة برصيد”17â€³ نقطة.
وفي  المقابل، يتطّلع الشرطة القضارف إلى تجاوز المنطقة المظلمة التي يتواجد  فيها حاليًا بالمركز  الـ”16â€³ برصيد”10â€³ نقاط، بجانب وقف نزيف النقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائي كرة القدم للسيدات بين التحدي والدفاع وشريف سبورت يقدم كأسات البطولة من الدوحة

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/
 يشهد استاد  الخرطوم عند الساعة الثالثة من عصر السبت 21 ديسمبر 2019م ، فعاليات لقاء  الختام في النسخة الأولى من دوري كرة القدم النسائية بالسودان ، عبر  المباراة التي ستجمع التحدي والدفاع، وتقام الفعالية برعاية بنك العمال،  وتم استلام كأسات البطولة والدروع المهداة من رجل الأعمال والقطب الرياضي  الدكتور صابر شريف الخندقاوي .. هذا وقد تم توجيه الدعوة إلى جموع  الرياضيين من أجل الحضور لمعايشة الحدث الكبير عبر التتويج لأول بطل في  دوري رسمي لكرة القدم النسائية بالسودان ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوعنجة سعيد بالانتصار على أهلي شندي عبّر الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة مدرب المريخ عن سعادته بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه على اهلي شندي مبيناً أن الانتصار كفل للأحمر النقاط .
 وأكمل المدير الفني للمربخ قائلا : 
 " الإصابات حرمتنا من مجهودات عدد كبير من العناصر التي نعول عليها في  المباريات الكبيرة فغياب محمد الرشيد وخالد النعسان جعلنا نضطر لأن نكمل  دكة البدلاء من فريق الشباب".
  وأضاف :
 " أتمنى أن تساعدنا الظروف أمام الشرطة القضارف والهلال الأبيض في  الأسابيع المقبلة وتكتمل جاهزية بعض العناصر مع عودة بعض المصابين حتى  يواصل الفريق النتائج الإيجابية ويحافظ على الصدارة التي انتزعها " .

  وأشاد أبو عنجة بالدور الكبير الذي تقوم به جماهير المريخ والأولتراس  الذين ظلوا يرسمون لوحات تشجيعية مميزة ويقفون بقوة خلف الفريق خلال  التسعين دقيقة .
 وطالب جمال جماهير المريخ بأن تتفهم الظروف الصعبة المحيطة بالفريق والأحوال التي يعاني منها الأحمر ويمر بها الفريق .
 ووعد جمال ابو عنجة الجماهير بأن يكون هناك اجتهاد أكثر حتى يظهر متصدر الدوري بشكل أفضل في الأسابيع المتبقية من المرحلة الأولى .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
 علم الدين هاشم 

 ثلاثة نقاط ومايكل !!
  استرد المريخ صدارة الدوري الممتاز برصيد ظ£ظ¢ نقطة بعد فوزه الصعب علي اهلي  شندي بهدف رمضان عجب ،، طبعا من الظلم ان نتحدث عن المردود الضعيف لعدد من  لاعبي المريخ خاصة في الشوط الاول الذي تسيده اهلي شندي ،، لان الجميع علي  علم بكل الظروف الصعبة والقاسية التي يمر بها المريخ حاليا بسبب مسلسل  الاصابات التي ظلت تلاحق نجوم المريخ حيث اصبح مكتوبا علي الزعيم ان يخسر  لاعب او اثنين عقب كل مباراة يخوضها في هذا الدوري ولعل ابرز ضحايا  الاصابات جوهرة المريخ التش الذي قلنا ان غيابه عن التشكيلة الحمراء يمثل  خسارة فادحة علي المريخ وجماهيره اذ لابديل له في الكشف الاحمر وبالتالي  لايمكن تعويضه مهما اجتهد جمال ابوعنجة في التوليف والتعديل فلابديل للتش  الا التش !!
 خبرة رمضان انقذت المريخ من التعادل السلبي الذي كانت تسير  عليه المباراة حتي ربع الساعة الاخيرة بتسجيله لهدف الترجيح والفوز  مستفيدا من الكرة الذهبية التي مررها له زميله سيف تيري الغائب الحاضر في  لقاء الامس ،، فالنقاط الثلاث كانت اكبر مكسب للمريخ امام نجوم دار جعل  لانها منحت الزعيم الافضلية ليجلس مرتاحا علي صدارة الدوري بفارق نقطتين عن  الامل وظ£ نقاط عن الهلال وبالتالي يمكن القول بان المريخ قد اصاب هدفه من  وراء هذه المواجهة وباتت امامه مباراتين يحتاج للفوز فيهما حتي يضمن  المحافظة علي فارق النقاط وحماية ظهره من جحيم المفاجآت فالكرة لا امان لها  ويمكن ان تدير ظهرها للمريخ ادا حدث اي تراخي واستهتار ضد فريقي الشرطة  وهلال الابيض .
 نجح نجوم المريخ في الضغط علي الاهلي في الشوط الاول  وقاموا بعملية تصحيح عن مجموعة الاخطاء التي صاحبت مستوي الاداء الفني في  الشوط الاول الذي يجب ان نعترف بأنه كان اهلاويا بامتياز ولولا ابوعشرين  لاستقبلت الشباك الحمراء اهدافا في الحصة الاولي كانت كفيلة بتعديل النتيجة  والابقاء علي مقعد الصدارة تحت قبضة فهود الامل الذين لازالوا يشكلون خطرا  يهدد مسيرة المريخ نحو الاحتفاظ باللقب في الدور الثاني من الدوري الممتاز  .
 ايضا من المكاسب التي حصدها المريخ امام نجوم دار جعل هي ظهور  المحترف الغاني (المغمور ) مايكل بمستوي اقل مايمكن وصفه به انه معقول  ومناسب ويرجي منه في الجولات القادمة من الدوري الممتاز واعتقد ان فرصته في  التشكيلة الحمراء كبيرة اذا منحه الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة المزيد من الدقائق  للمشاركة كلاعب اساسي من اجل الانسجام مع بقية زملائه اللاعبين ونحمد لمجلس  المريخ انه صبر علي مايكل ولم يفرط فيه كما فعل مع محترفين اخرين غادروا  الديار الحمراء لاسباب مالية واخري ادارية .
 عموما المريخ حقق الاهم  بالفوز علي شندي وذلك هو المطلوب علي امل ان يسترد الفريق بعض عناصره  الاساسية بعد تعافيها من الاصابة ومن ثم التحضير واكمال الجاهزية لمزيد من  الانتصارات وحصد النقاط .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الأمل: لم نتلق أي عرض رسمي من الهلال للتعاقد مع تمبش

 ​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​​ ‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​

 ​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​  ​‏​​‏ ​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​ ​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​​ ‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​ ​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​  ​‏​​‏ ​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​​ ‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​ ​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​  ​‏​​‏ ​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​​ ‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​ ​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​  ​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​ ‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​ ​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​  ​‏​​‏ ​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​​ ‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​ ​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​​ ‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​ ​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​  ​‏​​‏ ​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​​ ‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​ ​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​​ ‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏  ​​‏​ ​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​  ​‏​​‏ ​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​​‏​  ​
قال رئيس الأمل عطبرة جمال حسن سعيد إنّ مجلسه لم يتلقَ أيّ عرضٍ من نادي الهلال بشأن لاعب الفريق أحمد موسى، كاشفًا عن أنّ ما يثار ما هو إلاّ شائعة غير صحيحة.
وأوضح جمال حسن سعيد في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” أنّهم في الأمل عطبرة يركّزون على مبارياتهم في الدوري الممتاز، وأنّهم ماضون في تحقيق أهدافهم.
ويتربّع الأمل عطبرة على صدارة الدوري الممتاز بنقاطٍ تصل إلى”30″.
وأشار جمال إلى أنّ ناديه سيعمل على دراسة أيّ عرضٍ تجاه أيّ لاعبٍ بالفريق وفق الوضع الذي يتواجد فيه حاليًا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رسـمياً : تصنيـف قرعة تصفيات كأس العالم قطر 2022 ( أفريقيا )
#ووااوواا
 أعلن الاتحاد الإفريقي (كاف) عن تصنيف المنتخبات الأفريقية المشاركة في التصفيات وبحسب موقع الكاف الرسمي جاءت كالتالي:-

 المستوى الأول :
 السنغال – تونس – نيجيريا – الجزائر – المغرب – غانا – مصر – الكاميرون – مالي – الكونغو الديمقراطية
 المستوى الثاني :
 بوركينا فاسو – كوت ديفوار – جنوب إفريقيا – غينيا – أوغندا – كاب فيردي – الجابون – بنين – زامبيا – الكونغو
 المستوى الثالث :
 مدغشقر – موريتانيا – ليبيا – موزمبيق – كينيا – إفريقيا الوسطى – زيمبابوي – النيجر – ناميبيا – غينيا بيساو
 المستوى الرابع :
 مالاوي – أنجولا – توجو – السودان – رواندا – غينيا الإستوائية – تنزانيا – إثيوبيا – ليبيريا – جيبوتي
 القرعة ستكون يوم 21/01/2020 بمقر الإتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغاني مايكل يخطف الانظار ويحرج ابراهومة
 .
 .
 خطف اللاعب الغاني مايكل نجم المريخ الجديد الانظار في مباراتي المريخ  امام الامل عطبرة والاهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري وكان قد ساهم في فوز فريقه  على الاهلي شندي بحركته الدائبة وقاد طلعات هجومية خطيرة اكد بها انه من  طينة الكبار واحرج مدرب الفريق السابق ابراهومة الذي ابعده من حساباته ولم  يشركه مما عرض اللاعب للانتقادات الاذعة من الاعلام ووصفت صفقته بالمضروبة  قبل ان يأتي المدرب جمال ابوعنجة وينفض عنه الغبار ويقدمه للجماهير بصورة  مثالية جعلت منه لاعبا لا غني عنه بعد مشاركته في مباراتين فقط









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الثورجي سيف تيري  ينافس على لقب أفضل لاعب عربي في عام 2019.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادي خليجي يقارع القمة يفاوض طونغ 
 .
 .

  تاقى الابنوسي ونجم هلال الجبال طونغ عرضا من احد اندية الخليج للاحتراف  فيه خلال الموسم الجديد وكان اللاعب ايضا قد تلقى مفاوضات من ناديي القمة  للعب لاحدهما وخاصة ان اللاعب كان قد برز بشكل ملفت للانظار واستطاع ان  يقود الاسود للفوز على الهلال والمريخ معا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#ابازر_الشريفâ™¥
 المدير الفني لشباب المريخ وقصه نجاح مع شباب الزعيم...انتقل للمريخ من  مدرسه الفن والهندسه اهلي الخرطوم.. رمانه وسط المريخ ف عهده الذهبي. افضل  من يجيد خانه الوسط المدافع..
 له الفضل في النجاح الكبير والشكل المميز لفرقه الشباب بدليل تصدره لمجموعته ب العلامه الكامله بدون هزيمه او تعادل...
 شاب طموح ومسلح بفهم كروي ناضج..
 ..كل التوفيق والنجاح..
 كوتش ابازر الشريفâ™¥











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهتمام اسفيري غير مسبوق بنهائي دوري السيدات السوداني

  تتجه أنظار متابعي دوري السيدات السوداني في الثالثة من عصر اليوم السبت  نحو استاد حليم شداد لمتابعة نهائي دوري السيدات الذي دشن في الأول من  اكتوبر الماضي وسط اهتمام رسمي وشعبي.
 وبحسب محرر كوش نيوز فقد  افردت مواقع التواصل مساحات واسعة للنهائي الحدث, حيث نشرت عدد من الموقع  “بوستر” النهائي وعليه صورة النجمتين البارزتين, أرجوان عصام نجمة فريق  التحدي الملقبة بحسناء كرة القدم السودانية, ونجمة فريق الدفاع صاحبة الرقم  (8) والشهيرة ببرنسيسة كرة القدم السودانية.
  رواد مواقع التواصل انقسموا في تشجيعهم حيث راهن البعض على التحدي الذي  تقوده أرجوان بينما أعلن البعض الآخر تشجيعه للبرنسيسة وفريقها الدفاع.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة

 مزمل ابوالقاسم

العجب إذا ضرب
#ووااوواا
*مرة اخرى.. سجل رمضان احلى الأقوان.
*بحمدالله انفجرت الكرة في شباك الاهلي شندي ولم ينفجر البمبان.
*ضرب العجب ولم يحدث الشغب.
*الصدارة حمراء تسر الناظرين.
*الامل وصيف.. والهلال خفيف.
*كان المريخ قريبا من التعثر، وكان لرمضان (شغب) رأي آخر.
*كفل هدفه البديع للزعيم الفوز بأغلى ثلاث نقاط.
*الصاروخ اليساري.. ناري.
*نال تيري فضل صناعة الهدف الجميل بعد أن أدى شوطا بالغ السوء.
*العبرة بالخواتيم يا سيف.
*استعاد المريخ الصدارة من الامل، ووسع الفارق مع الهلال.
*بمقاييس النتيجة المحصلة رائعة.
*الدوري نقاط والكورة أقوان.
*وبمعيار الأداء الناتج الكلي بالغ السوء.
*المريخ فريق كبير ومستواه ينبغي أن يليق باسمه في كل المباريات.
*جماهير المريخ ترغب في قرن الفوز بالمتعة وتريد من فريقها أن يقدم كرة قدم تشبه ناديها وتليق باسم الزعيم.
*حتى سوء الاحمر الناتج عن فقدانه لعدد من اللاعبين ينبغي أن يتم بمقدار.
*أمس فشل الفريق في المحافظة على الكرة بسبب اعتماده الغريب على اللعب الطويل بإلغاء تام لخط الوسط والاصرار على إرسال الكرات بطريقة عشوائية للهجوم.
*أسلوب لعب متخلف قضى على خطورة المريخ طيلة الحصة الأولى، وفي جزء مقدر من الحصة الثانية.
*بسببه لم يصنع المريخ اي فرصة على مدى ٦٤ دقيقة.
*ولسوء أداء لاعبيه، وعدم اهتمامهم بالتغطية اللصيقة والضغط على الخصم وسهولة فقدانهم للكرة كادت شباك ابوعشرين تهتز مرتين.
*لولا رعونة التسديد عند مهاجم اهلي شندي ياسر مزمل لانتهت الحصة الأولى بتقدم الارسنال.
*الطريقة التي أدى بها المريخ الحصة الأولى والدقائق العشرين الأولى من الحصة الثانية لا تليق بفريق كبير يرغب في المحافظة على لقب الدوري الممتاز.
*لا خطة ولا تكتيك ولا لمسة تدريب ولا قدرة للاحتفاظ بالكرة لحرمان الخصم منها، وتوظيفها في بناء الهجمات بطريقة منظمة بدلا من أسلوب (الفخ والكع) الذي ابتدر به الفريق المباراة  خلافا لأهلي شندي الذي لعب بخطوط متقاربة وانتهج اسلوب التمرير القصير، وافلح في تهديد مرمى المريخ عدة مرات، وفشل في التسجيل.
*مطلوب من كيغان أن يراجع شريط المباراة، ليقف على المستوى السيئ لفريقه في معظم أوقات المباراة.
*لا يعقل أن يفشل المريخ في نقل اربع تمريرات صحيحة على مدار سبعين دقيقة، وضعت فيها جماهير الاحمر اياديها على قلوبها خوفا من التعثر، حتى جاء الفرج بأمر رمضان.
*صراخ كيغان المستمر على اللاعبين أثناء المباراة يوترهم، ونعتقد انه مطالب أن يفعل ذلك أثناء التدريبات وليس من خط الملعب أثناء المباريات.
*كذلك لا ندري لماذا يصر جمال على إعادة رمضان عجب إلى وسط الملعب ، ليحرم هجوم المريخ من اللاعب الوحيد الذي يمتلك حساسية عالية مع الشباك في الفرقة الحالية.
*يا كيغان.. بغياب بكري ومحمد عبدالرحمن لا بديل للمريخ عن العجب الصغير في قلب الهجوم.
*رمضان هداف بالفطرة، وهو الوحيد المؤهل لشغل خانة رأس الحربة في ظل الظروف الحالية للفرقة الحمراء.
*اعادته للوسط تجعل مقدمة الاحمر الهجومية منزوعة الأنساب.
*لو أتيحت الفرصتان اللتان اهدرهما سيف تيري وشلش  لرمضان لعاد المريخ من عطبرة منتصرا على الامل.
*تلكا تيري في التسديد وهو منفرد بالحارس، واتجه إلى خارج الملعب بدلا من التوغل باتجاه المرمى فلحقه مدافع الامل تمبش وانتزع منه الكرة بسهولة.
*وفي الكرة الثانية وجد شلش نفسه في مواجهة المرمى المكشوف فأرسل الكرة إلى حي (الداخلة) برعونة يحسد عليها.
*تيري يؤدي بطريقة أفضل عندما يتم اشراكه على طرفي الملعب، وتقل خطورته وتتلاشى عندما يشارك في قلب الهجوم.
*رمضان في الهجوم يختصر الجهد ويوفر الوقت، هل تسمعني ياكيغان؟.
*لو مغالطني اسأل أطفال الحجارة... وناس البمبان!!

        آخر الحقائق

*نعلم إن كيغان يخوض المباريات  حاليا وسط ظروف بالغة الصعوبة بسبب تفشي الإصابات بين لاعبيه.
*ونعلم أن وضعه ازداد سوء بغياب التش، صانع الألعاب الأفضل في ملاعب الكرة السودانية حاليا.
*الله يجازي الكان السبب.
*مع ذلك مازالت بحوزة جيمي خيارات لاباس بها في خط الوسط.
*لكن خياراته لرأس الحربة لا تتعدى رمضان، إلى حين عودة الغربال وبكري.
*تزداد الخطورة الحمراء، وترتفع احتمالات وصول المريخ إلى شباك الخصم كلما اقترب العجب الصغير من منطقة الجزاء، وتتناقص وتتلاشى بإشراكه في خط الوسط.
*كما أن الإصرار على إشراك شلش برغم تراجع مستواه يعني أن المريخ يلعب بعشرة لاعبين.
*لم يفلح هذا اللاعب في إثبات احقيته بارتداء  شعار المريخ حتى اللحظة، والزج به في كل مباراة يخصم من قوة الزعيم ولا يضيف إليه.
*الغاني مايكل مجتهد، ولا بأس به.
*صحيح انه لا يقارن بالمهاجمين الأجانب الذين وضعوا  بصمة واضحة على أداء على المريخ في سابق السنوات.
*لكنه وبكل تأكيد أفضل من شلش بكثير.
*أمس اجتهد وتحرك بإيجابية، وتعرض إلى إصابة مؤجعة بسقوط قوي  على مضمار الاستاد.
*مطلوب من اتحاد الخرطوم أن يغطي بلاط المضمار بفرش يمنع تعرض اللاعبين للإصابة.
*اللعب المستمر على الترتان سيرفع معدل معاناة المريخ من الاصابات.
*اشكر كل الزملاء والاحباب الذين تدافعوا لنصرتي في اليومين الماضيين.
*بسببهم انطلقت علي مقولة الإمام الشافعي (جزي الله الشدائد كل خير، ولو كانت تغصصني بريقي.. وما شكري لها حمدا.. ولكن عرفت بها عدوي من صديقي).
*غمروني بكرمهم، واخجلوا تواضعي بخروفهم الندية وكلماتهم النقية.
*ما كتبوه عني كشفت جمال أرواحهم.. وأصالة معدنهم، وطيب خلقهم.
*تمتد فيوض الشكر لتشمل جموع الصفوة ومن صدعوا بالحق من أهل الهلال.
*قال تعالى في محكم تنزيله:(فعسي أن تكره شيئا ويجعل الله فيه خيرا كثيرا).
*وقال جل وعلا(عسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم).
*أرادوا الكيد لنا فاورثنا المولى عز وجل بفعلهم خيرا كثيرا ووفيرا.
*خاب فالهم وطاش سهمهم.
*قريبا سترتد سهامهَم إلى نحورهم.
*أصحاب البيوت الزجاجية يمتنعون.
*يدنا ستظل العليا، لاننا نعرف نكسب الرجال.
*حربنا على الفساد والفاسدين مستمرة.
*بل ستتصعد أكثر في مقبل الايام بإذن الله.
*آخر خبر: لله الحمد والمنة والشكر الجزيل.
*

----------

